# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Or Fake Winstrol Tabs

## Drahcir_snave

They came in some sticky ass transparent paper

----------


## BBeagle

how many tabs did you get? any label? mg's per tab stated? I can recognize them by what you say and the pic, but need to know other aspects... wich I believe we can't discuss openly.
cheers.

----------

